# Winchester 1300 Turkey??



## Potlicker60 (Mar 16, 2009)

I hunt with a Winchester 1300 Turkey NWTF edition with a 21" barrell and an Undertaker choke.  I prefer to shoot and have had good success with Federal Mag Shok flight control wads 3" 2oz 6 shot loads.  I have not tried anything else really...does anybody else hunt with this gun, if so what setup do you use? choke? load? and what kind of results do you get?


----------



## shortround1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Potlicker60 said:


> I hunt with a Winchester 1300 Turkey NWTF edition with a 21" barrell and an Undertaker choke.  I prefer to shoot and have had good success with Federal Mag Shok flight control wads 3" 2oz 6 shot loads.  I have not tried anything else really...does anybody else hunt with this gun, if so what setup do you use? choke? load? and what kind of results do you get?


have used one for about 10 years. i have tried all loads but only full choke(not extra full). my 1300 likes the 3" remington in 4 drams of powder17/8 oz of #5s.i hunted it for several years and forgot i took out the full and used mod. for a dove shoot, the turkeys didn't seem to tell the difference.


----------



## scott ellis (Mar 16, 2009)

I have one and it's been in the woods with me since I got for Christmas in 1989.  I shoot Win. Extended Range #6 (1 3/4oz) and right now I have the angle ported undertaker(for shooting the alloys) and it is a .675.  I have had my forcing cone lengthened and my barrel polished.  I know this tightens the pattern some.  Indian Creek just sent me one of their chokes, it is a .660.  I'm going to give it a go this week before the opener this weekend.(FL)  What I have now is throwing great patterns out to 50yards.  I also have one of the Tru-Glo open red/green, multi reticle sights on it and love it.  I have settled on simply the red dot.  It is great on the longer shots, when you need a finer sight picture....

s.e.


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 16, 2009)

One of my guns is the exact one you have with laminated stock and forearm.  Have a Kick's Gobbling Thunder on it .655, I believe...the one they recommend for 6 shot and shoot either Winchester or Federal 3 inch loads with 2 ozs of copper plated 6's.  Both pattern equally well.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 17, 2009)

i shoot a 1300 with federal #5's 2oz loads with the factory choke and it patterns extremely well, although i broke the slide arm extension about 2 months ago and have not been able to get a part for it it will be in the safe until the part comes in


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 17, 2009)

The 1300 is a workhorse!  Mine has a custom ported .660 polished and I shoot Winchester extended range #6.  A gobbler says "OUCH!"  (my SBE has been getting more time out of the safe the last couple of seasons though)


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the NWTF 1300 and shoot a .665 undertaker and #5 win extended range..It shoots 6's good also!


----------



## chase870 (Mar 17, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> i shoot a 1300 with federal #5's 2oz loads with the factory choke and it patterns extremely well, although i broke the slide arm extension about 2 months ago and have not been able to get a part for it it will be in the safe until the part comes in



You sure are ruff on things, now I think you got a gun you wont be able to tear up


----------



## stump.270 (Mar 17, 2009)

*winchester 1300*

I use a 1300 universal hunter with a comp n choke xxx full with winchester supreme # 5's and ill put my 30 yard patern against about any ones it is a tom crippler I also have a budd who shoots the 1300 with a 22'' barrel with a .640 and #5's and i seen him whack one at 70 steps no lie i feel these guns are some of the best and most durable turkey tools ever made its a shame they dont make them any more


----------



## kurt (Mar 19, 2009)

love the 1300, knocks em down,win ammo shoots great


----------

